# Death Guard/Standard CSM WIP



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to play 40k 6 years ago, and I'm slowly getting back into it. I used to play death guard in the 4th edition, and that is what I'm sticking too. Unfortunately, I have to start my army from scratch, as my old one got stolen (which is why I stopped playing the first time). My painting skills are getting a little better with each model, I'm slowly getting better with Milliput, and I'm slowly becoming more satisfied with my army.

I am open to suggestions on how to improve painting /modeling on the unassembled/unpainted models, so fire all your opinions at me. 

One thing I would like to make a note of is that I paint sloppy, and then fix all the details at the end (as you can see with my Daemon Prince). I also paint in an assembly line fashion.

*Here is what I have done so far:*

Primed 28 Marines (5 Meltas)
Painted 13 Marines (3 aspiring champions, and 1 Melta)
Painting 1 Daemon Prince
Painted 2 Death Guard Rhinos
Painting 1 Death Guard Rhino
Painting 1 Standard CSM Rhino
Assembled, Primed, and partially painted 5 terminators
Converted 2 Possessed into Plague Marines
Converted 2 Possessed into Chaos Lords
Converting 6 Terminators into Obliterators (2 complete)
Unassembled 23 Marines
Unassembled 5 possessed
Unassembled Rhino
Unassembled Dreadnought (black Reach)





*Pictures*

*
Converted Obliterator*


























*Painted Terminator*

















Notice the cartoony skull. I am going to implement this to all my standard CSM units.










*Painted Marine*










*Standard CSM Rhino (WIP)*








*

Chaos Lords (WIP)*
































*
Terminator with Power Weapon (WIP)*










*The Plagues*








*Individual Units*

































*
Converted Plagues (from possessed) (WIP)*









*Daemon Prince (WIP)*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the colour scheme; very Nurglesque.



Kodama said:


> *Converted Obliterator*


The Milliput seems too thick and plain to me; possibly building it up in smaller pieces to create more variation in the surface

The pipes on the back are good.



Kodama said:


> Chaos Lords (WIP)[/B][/U]


I like the poses.

However, the sword blades look much to big.




Kodama said:


> *The Plagues*


Excellent job on the Nurgle symbols on the Rhinos.




Kodama said:


> *Daemon Prince (WIP)*


Again the Milliput looks too plain and blobby.

apart form that it looks good.


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is an Aspiring champion for my CSM regiment.
I've been contemplating doing a desert theme (kind of like how I think thousand sons should be).
If it comes out well in painting, my entire non-plague part of my army will have wrappings.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like the mummy marine 
What did you use for it?

I agree that the Miliputii looks bland and thick.
I really like the blade on the Oblit, looks like something from Assassins creed


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

BearsofLeon said:


> I really like the mummy marine
> What did you use for it?
> 
> I agree that the Miliputii looks bland and thick.
> I really like the blade on the Oblit, looks like something from Assassins creed


Printer paper and Elmer's Glue.


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

Finished the Mummy Aspiring Champion with power weapon.
Probably one of the easiest paint jobs I've ever done.
Most likely, I am going to make an entire squad (and rhino) along these same lines.


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

I decided to have fun and make an entire squad of mummies.
I am working on doing the rhino with scarabs (since i figured scarabs/plague marines sort of mix). Here is the rough sketch of what I am planning on doing (of course, I will clean it up and make it more symmetrical before I paint it). This is just a free hand sketch before I take out my ruler and even everything out.

I am looking for opinions on if it looks good or not. Is there any other Egyptian-style image that you would think works better with my theme?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Kodama said:


> ...i figured scarabs/plague marines sort of mix....
> 
> Is there any other Egyptian-style image that you would think works better with my theme?


Impressive freehand scarab.

I agree there is a certain commonality between dung beetles and Nurgle; however Egyptian imagery, including scarabs, is almost always associated with Thousand Sons. Whilst that is not a reason to abandon the idea, it might confuse people if the imagery is too Egyptian.


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Impressive freehand scarab.
> 
> I agree there is a certain commonality between dung beetles and Nurgle; however Egyptian imagery, including scarabs, is almost always associated with Thousand Sons. Whilst that is not a reason to abandon the idea, it might confuse people if the imagery is too Egyptian.


Thank you. I felt you were right with it being "too Eqyptian". I decided to go a little bit simpler with the scarab design. Here is a rough outline. There will probably be one more large one, and a bunch of them about 1/4 of the size all around it. I was also thinking up of picking up some necron scarab swarms, using some putty/sand/models, and making it look like the swarms were coming out of the sand. Then I can use them for lesser daemons :biggrin:












Another thing I am thinking of is painting my khorne berzerkers along the lines of the sand colored marines (except adding red accents). I think it would fit the theme of my army, but I'm open to suggestions.


I still have a long road ahead of me.

Here's what is completed with my army
13 Plague Marines (3x ac/pf, 2x melta, 8x bolter)
1 Sand CSM
1 Mummy CSM
2 Obliterators
2 Plague Marine Rhinos
1 Terminator

Need to finish
8 Plague Marines (4x melta, 4x bolter)
9 Sand CSM (1x ac/pf, 7x bolter, 1x melta)
10 Mummy CSM (1x ac/pf, 8x bolter, 1x flamer)
3 Rhinos (for Mummy/Sand CSM)
Daemon Prince (almost done)
2 Chaos Lords with Power Weapons
16 Khorne Berzerkers (2x ac/pf, 14x normal)
2 Terminators
6 Obliterators
19 unassembed CSM (still on sprues until I decide what I want to do with them).


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

Those damn Chaos Space Marines decided to tag my rhino!!!!!!


In reality, I decided to go a different direction with the rhinos (and I love it sooooooo much). I forgot I knew how to do graffiti writing.
It says "sabuku", translated (from Japanese) it means "desert"



















Here is how the rest of the rhino is going to look (just some rough sketches right now).











Edit:
And here how it looks colored in (still needs some touch up)


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

Been busy, but here's some pics of what I've slowly done. My mummy marines are slowly coming along. I know not everyone is going to like the heavy bandaging, but I do, and it fits perfectly into the theme of my army. I am also changing the color scheme of my tagged rhino to those of the marines to suit the army better.


----------

